# Can you crit. me and Romeo??



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Also, does the saddle look like it fits us? It is a 15" trail saddle (Buford).

I am going to possible sell it and my 13 inch pony saddle and get a barrel saddle, and I was wondering if I should stick with that size.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

bumpity bump bump!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I noticed in the first pic that you are holding onto the saddle horn. If you want to get good balance and more confident dont hold onto it. I NEVER hold onto the saddle horn no matter what. It has helped me alot.
You have nice strait back, but it looks like you are stiff, just loosen up a bit.
YOU should be more in the middle of the saddle rather than right on the back of it.
*****************************************
You should go with a 17in barrel saddle so you can grow into it


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ I don't agree with that. Buy a saddle that fits, not one to "grow into".


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok. But i think it would be better to buy a bigger one, so when she out grows it she will have to sell it, so on,


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

morganshow11 said:


> I noticed in the first pic that you are holding onto the saddle horn. If you want to get good balance and more confident dont hold onto it. I NEVER hold onto the saddle horn no matter what. It has helped me alot.
> You have nice strait back, but it looks like you are stiff, just loosen up a bit.
> YOU should be more in the middle of the saddle rather than right on the back of it.
> *****************************************
> You should go with a 17in barrel saddle so you can grow into it


 Yeah, I was trying to slow him down, and I guess I just grabbed it without thinking about it! haha. I will try to stop holding onto the horn.
I will loosen up when I ride! And sit in the middle of my saddle.
I am pretty much done growing. But should I still go to a bigger size or should I go to maybe like a 15.5 barrel saddle?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Find a saddle that fits you and your horse. Don't buy something bigger. It looks a little small...but you would be swimming in a 17". I ride in a 15" and I am bigger than you. Try out a 15.5 if you want and see how it feels. Find someone who knows saddle fit and have them help you (theres some people on here who can give you a basic idea from pictures...but not me). Otherwise, you mentioned the big thing, your legs are far too forward. Work on bringing them back behind you and getting a proper position (Since you mentioned it, Im assuming you know what that is). 

Also, I couldn't tell if you are riding with two hands in some of them?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Find a saddle that fits you and your horse. Don't buy something bigger. It looks a little small...but you would be swimming in a 17". I ride in a 15" and I am bigger than you. Try out a 15.5 if you want and see how it feels. Find someone who knows saddle fit and have them help you (theres some people on here who can give you a basic idea from pictures...but not me). Otherwise, you mentioned the big thing, your legs are far too forward. Work on bringing them back behind you and getting a proper position (Since you mentioned it, Im assuming you know what that is).
> 
> Also, I couldn't tell if you are riding with two hands in some of them?


 ok, thank you! I will try out some saddles to see what we are both comfortable in.

Yeah, I was riding with 2 hands in some of the pictures, he isn't a great neck reiner so I use 2 hands and when I hold the reins like that he knows I mean we are working because that is how I was taught to go to the barrel was with 2 hands. Is that wrong?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

First off, I really like how you have so much slack in your reins. Bravo  
Secondly, I think you'll improve a LOT of things at once if you soften your lower back more. Stop fighting into position, and try relaxing into it instead. Let your legs hang down like you're draping a wet towel over your saddle, and you want the drips to fall from your heel, not your toe, so make sure to just lightly stretch those heels down and below your hip. Relax your back and allow it to really move with your horse and with your saddle.
Thirdly, please don't ever buy a saddle that you "might one day" grow into. Buy a saddle that fits you well right now, or you won't be doing yourself any favors. When you outgrow it, sell it and buy another. Never ever EVER buy a saddle that's 3 times too big for you! You're such a teensy little girl right now that a 17" saddle would make you really fight for your position, and you'd find it really really hard to ride in. If I can give you one piece of advice, it's to get a well-fitting saddle, to your horse and yourself. 

ETA - I would strongly suggest you go to your local tack shop and talk to someone that's an expert on saddles to help you find the perfect one for you and your horse. 
Best of luck!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What kind of bit are you using? If it is a leverage/curb bit, you should be riding with two hands. I can't tell from the picture though. In a snaffle, you can ride with two hands and then start working on his neck reining. For barrels, you'll start out riding two handed in your snaffle and move up to one handed reining eventually when you both have the pattern down. Until then, you will use your inside rein to support and guide your horse around the barrels. (along with your leg)


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't know much about western - But your horse is GORGEOUS! Just soften is my only request


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I personally ride in a 14'' barrel saddle. I ride in a smaller barrel saddle than any other western saddle. You are supposed to be snug in a barrel saddle so you aren't being bounced around when turning the barrels and such. I am 5'5" and 140lbs if that helps at all.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> First off, I really like how you have so much slack in your reins. Bravo
> Secondly, I think you'll improve a LOT of things at once if you soften your lower back more. Stop fighting into position, and try relaxing into it instead. Let your legs hang down like you're draping a wet towel over your saddle, and you want the drips to fall from your heel, not your toe, so make sure to just lightly stretch those heels down and below your hip. Relax your back and allow it to really move with your horse and with your saddle.
> Thirdly, please don't ever buy a saddle that you "might one day" grow into. Buy a saddle that fits you well right now, or you won't be doing yourself any favors. When you outgrow it, sell it and buy another. Never ever EVER buy a saddle that's 3 times too big for you! You're such a teensy little girl right now that a 17" saddle would make you really fight for your position, and you'd find it really really hard to ride in. If I can give you one piece of advice, it's to get a well-fitting saddle, to your horse and yourself.
> 
> ...


Thank you that helped A LOT! But I have one possibly stupid question... How can I relax more in my back? Is there any way that I can practice that or is it just to ride and relax?

That makes sense to make sure it fits at the time. Because I might be grown/might not be adn Romeo is still losing weight and gaining muscles.

I will go and get some help on saddle fit! Thank you.



Spastic_Dove said:


> What kind of bit are you using? If it is a leverage/curb bit, you should be riding with two hands. I can't tell from the picture though. In a snaffle, you can ride with two hands and then start working on his neck reining. For barrels, you'll start out riding two handed in your snaffle and move up to one handed reining eventually when you both have the pattern down. Until then, you will use your inside rein to support and guide your horse around the barrels. (along with your leg)


 It is a tendertouch bit. I am actually going to try to start him on a snaffle bit this summer and just retrain that to him. I don't know much about bits but I just foud out that the tender touch is kind of a harsh bit.(I don't know for sure though)
Thank you for the barrel advice! He is still learning so I like to use 2 hands. He was never used for it before and he is the first horse that I have really umm. . .Trained? for it. I have been trying to use my leg with him, I think he is understanding what it means, but we just have to work on our timing for when to put pressure and when to take off pressure.



barefoot said:


> Don't know much about western - But your horse is GORGEOUS! Just soften is my only request


Haha, thank you! I am going to work on softening!



NordicJuniper said:


> I personally ride in a 14'' barrel saddle. I ride in a smaller barrel saddle than any other western saddle. You are supposed to be snug in a barrel saddle so you aren't being bounced around when turning the barrels and such. I am 5'5" and 140lbs if that helps at all.


 ok, thank you! I am going to try out a bunch of saddles and see what fit me and Romeo best. But you think that maybe a smaller size would be best for it?


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

My barrel saddle is a 15. I fit snuggly into and I do not move around much. It fits me right, so, that's how it should be. Now, when I go to buy my show saddle, I'm looking to get a 15.5/16. Barrel saddles just fit the rider more snug. I think you should try a 15.5, as in some pictures you look a bit squeezed. Oh goodness, do NOT buy a 17! Trust me, you would be falling out of it! 

As a barrel racer, you should use two hands in between barrels, just drop your outside hand as you turn, and lift with your inside to keep him up.Also, keep your inside leg on him. Just remember, keep your hands down and controlled.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

rodeogirl309 said:


> My barrel saddle is a 15. I fit snuggly into and I do not move around much. It fits me right, so, that's how it should be. Now, when I go to buy my show saddle, I'm looking to get a 15.5/16. Barrel saddles just fit the rider more snug. I think you should try a 15.5, as in some pictures you look a bit squeezed. Oh goodness, do NOT buy a 17! Trust me, you would be falling out of it!
> 
> As a barrel racer, you should use two hands in between barrels, just drop your outside hand as you turn, and lift with your inside to keep him up.Also, keep your inside leg on him. Just remember, keep your hands down and controlled.


Thank you for the advice. We are still working on our turns! 
I will go and try a lot of saddles, probably anywhere from 14.5-15.5.


----------

